# 2008 Kountze Benefit Bass Open



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Geeting Anglers I am sure we are all waiting for the snow and ice to melt so we can start another season of tournament fishing. So here is a early tournament for you. We are holding a open tournament at Portage lakes on April 19, 2008 to raise money for the Kountze Kids Fishing Derby. Every year it get harder to get companies to donate items for the kids event. This kids event is in its 4 year and has been free for everyone. I have been the kids derby directer from the beginning and I willl keep this event going so we can teach our future anglers about fishing. So take a look and i hope to see you at the open..........


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey im interested in fishing this. sounds like it's for a great cause. So if you know anyone that needs a non-boater partner please let me know thanks


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

if i hear of anyone needing a non-boater i will contact you first.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info. bassangler  WB


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I see alot of people are reading this. I wonder how many of them are going to come out and fish it. I would like to see a 15LB bag come to the scales that day.


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

I'm interested but i cant get that file to open up... can you post the info in a different way? thanks


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

email me and i will send the form to you by email


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

has anyone else had any problens with opening the PDF file that has the entry form in it. I just wanna be sure there is no problem with the file.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

It opened fine. My club has a tourny the following weekend out there that also supports a kids fishing derby. You will never know how many will be fishing until the day of the tourny. Most guys wait to see what the weather will be like and are willing to pay the late fee to make a last minute decision. Pray for good weather.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I didn't have any problems either  WB


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

bassangler120 said:


> I see alot of people are reading this. I wonder how many of them are going to come out and fish it. I would like to see a 15LB bag come to the scales that day.


The NOAA already has 22 boats paid and signed up for thier event at Mosquito the same day. The best thing going for ya' is that Lakes trail is there Sunday. If people get on fish the will likely get in the day of the tourney. Oh by the way, did someone mention something about "good" weather. That wouldn't hurt either!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yea good weather would be nice. I fished the Boyscout open at portage last year and it rained hard. Even with the rain they had about 95-100 boats. I believe we should get 60 boats at our event. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just recieved some GREAT news. We are going to recieve matching funds for all money raised at the Kountze Open Bass Tournament. That will help alot with the kids event. We have not had anyone sign up yet for the tournament. I hope we will have a full field.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Good Day Anglers

Just got the first 5 entry forms back for the event. That means spring is just around the corner. Time to get rid of the ice........It's tournament time.....


----------



## basshook012 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am going to fish it. The check is in the mail. Do you think you will get 60 boats.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I would fish it but I'm already committed to the NOAA.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

good luck at your tournament BassBoy Some checks are slowely comming in everyday....... Basshook I believe we will get 60 boats, hopefully we will have all 60 by tournament day. The only bad part is if we have all 60 boats by tournament day and someone shows up at the ramp we will have to turn them away. Our insurance is for 60 boat limit and thats the number we have on file with the state park for the tournament.....


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Still only got 5 entry Forms back for the event. I thought we would have alot more by now. Just 21 days till tournament day. Hope more people are going to fish it.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Dont worry bassangler...it'll get busy for sure!!!

Portage anglers are NOTORIOUSLY pay at the last minute kinda fishn' dudes- the weather will play a big factor for the ramp signs, especially early in the year.

I can't fish it but do plan to donate to the cause.

Get'em-

Nip


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

I plan on fishing this event.... just waiting till payday to send you the funds.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I look forward to meeting many of the OGF members at the tournament. I am hopeful for a full field. This is a important tournament fund raiser for the kids and I want it to do very well.......


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

14 day left before the tournament at portage. Remember that if you are mailing a check, it has to be here by April 9.......... Hope to see some OGF member there.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

looks like a tough bite at the Icebreaker today. Maybe a couple weeks will help the fish move up and more fish will be caught at the Kountze Open on the 19th.


----------



## basshook012 (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like good weather for the kountze open. Does anyone know how many boats to expect. How many anglers from the OGF are going to fish it.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

The phone has been busy with people asking about the tourney. looks like most are going to pay at the ramp. Hope to see 60 boats. And YES the weather looks good. The fish should be moving up this week. Has anyone fished it this week, if so how was it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I was curious what my boat number was. the entry is O'Farrell/O'Farrell


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

You are boat #1. Make sure you still come to the registration tent and get your Numbered Plate and a copy of the rules. Looking forward to the event.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sounds good. how many teams are there so far. looking forward to this event! The enemy is gone!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have 4 checks. But in the last 4 days my phone has been ringing non stop with people wanting to get in on the tournament. I have had at least 25+ calls. E-mails from people who just want to pay at the ramp. I am looking forward to the event. We should have some nice bags come in. The weather looks O.K.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

bassangler120........We really want to fish this tourney, but its going to depend on how my mother-in-law is doing. Shes at Akron General Hospital in ICU, been there for 2 & 1/2 weeks. They had to life flight her there, she has a brain aneurism and bleeding in the brain. When they saw the CAT scan x-rays, and how big the bleed was, they didn't think she would live. So we'll see how it goes, shes been doing a little better the last couple of days. WB


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. We wish her a speedy recovery


----------



## fishwhipped (Mar 9, 2008)

what were the results?


----------

